
Mobello - An HTML5 Framework For Building Native-Like Mobile Apps - Juha
http://functionn.blogspot.fr/2012/06/mobello-html5-framework-for-building.html#.T90AL4liGf0
======
se85
Wow, this is an extremely good effort at building a mobile app framework, and
makes jquery mobile look like an amateur effort in comparison (which it is).

Rough around the edges, but so far, it shows great promise.

------
karanbhangui
Seems a lot more performant on my old Android HTC Desire Z (2.2/2.3). Even the
latest jQuery Mobile is sluggish on it.

However, I don't think it's correctly using URL history states.

------
andrewfelix
Anyone manage to get the demo working? Won't load for me.

EDIT: Emulator only seems to work in Safari.

------
SchizoDuckie
Holy shit. Jquery Mobile, eat your heart out. Step aside, and move over.

I'm trying this. looks great!

